# Building codes forum error message



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2016)

Jeff 
FYI
This is what pops up when Ii click on the short cut to the forum. I am logged in and I can click anywhere and continue. I checked the "keep me logged in box" when I first logged on this am


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

What short cut?  On your computer?  Can you show me what you are clicking on and what url it is taking you to? Thanks


----------



## MtnArch (May 5, 2016)

That came up for me on the saved link I had - it looks like the old link had an extra "/forum" in it.


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

MtnArch said:


> That came up for me on the saved link I had - it looks like the old link had an extra "/forum" in it.


Glad you got it figured out


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2016)

MtnArch said:


> That came up for me on the saved link I had - it looks like the old link had an extra "/forum" in it.


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forum.php

Thanks
I took out the extra forum.php and it worked great


----------



## HowardE (May 5, 2016)

The old link will now work.  It's been redirected.


----------

